# Crinum thaianum flowering, the fruits, seeds and growing!!!



## Javiercrypt (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello:

I hope you enjoy this secuence of picture :wink:













































































































Then will be continue.......... 8)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing those photos. Crinum are next on my list of plants to try and flower, they're so elegant and attractive. What's the odor like?

Best,
Phil


----------



## Javiercrypt (Oct 14, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing those photos. Crinum are next on my list of plants to try and flower, they're so elegant and attractive. What's the odor like?
> 
> Best,
> Phil


They emit a odor like a citrics fruits and lightly sweet, all the aquarium room smell a Crinum flower.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That sounds like it smells wonderful.


----------



## Javiercrypt (Oct 14, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> That sounds like it smells wonderful.


Yes !!!  , is a pleasure that i have for three weeks.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats just awesome! I wish I could see that in person!


----------



## Javiercrypt (Oct 14, 2004)

Now, you can enjoy this continue secuence of pictures of the fruits. 














































In the next pictures you can see how the seeds transform in a new young Crinum thaianum. :wink:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow, that is impressive - great thread!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm loving it


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Janviercrypt, 

You have a very nice set up. How much light is over those tanks? It looks like two T-12 fluorescents, but I can't tell for sure. How do you keep your aquarium room from overheating? From your username, it sounds like you like crypts. Is that so?


----------



## Javiercrypt (Oct 14, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Janviercrypt,
> 
> You have a very nice set up. How much light is over those tanks? It looks like two T-12 fluorescents, but I can't tell for sure. How do you keep your aquarium room from overheating? From your username, it sounds like you like crypts. Is that so?


Thank you HeyPK  , I always use all the light i can fixture in to the hood or in this case in the top. I use the most comun fluorescent light, this is two TLD840/18w by one TLD830/18w and the result was ok to me, i dont worry the color index or the temperature of the light, i find the best relation between cost energy and ammount lumen, one TLD840/18w produce 1350 lumen this is 75 lumen/w. And the TLD840/36w was 93 lumen/w. My tanks is not to deep, and light is sufficient for me.

To dont overheating my aquarium room i use electronic ballast and i have several little windows to open, but is not necesary because i live in "Viña del Mar" and the weather is very similar to "San Francisco", the wind is warm all the year, in summer never do more than 26°C and in the winter never down more than 6°C.

The last question, Yes !!!!!!!  I love it, i like see grow in different condition and enjoy they little flowers, specialty the C. becketti and C. undulata. 8)


----------



## Javiercrypt (Oct 14, 2004)

The show continue........ 8)


















































































Thats all for this moment.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

starting the process all over again


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

that is just too cool  Makes me want to do something like that (shhh..don't tell my wife!)


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, too cool!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats great! Thank you for posting all of these pics! Its so cool to be able to see the entire process in sequence!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

When I saw that those big green ovaries were looking lumpy, I thought that they would have a number of smaller seeds in them. But, instead, they appar to have just one very large seed! Looking at the other plants nearby, it appears that the seeds may be close to an inch (2.5 cm.) long. Amazing!


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

This is absolutely beautiful :shock:


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

javier,

sin palabras.....

felicitaciones desde Argentina.

Un saludo

Ricky.


----------

